# Trouble Connecting PS2 and Wii



## OregonSNOB (Apr 16, 2011)

Hello Techies,

I'm trying to connect my Wii and PS2 to the back of my Onkyo HT-5300 using RCA Jacks (Red, White, Yellow). 


Connections

Wii: Connected to the "CBL/SAT In" RCA connections.
PS2: Connected to the "Game In" RCA connections.

When I use the remote and select "CBL/SAT" I get the Wii to work with no issues. However, when I select "Game" so that I can play the PS2, all I get is Video. There is no sound.

Troubleshooting

I swapped the RCA Jacks to insure that both sets of RCA Jacks were working. They are. 
It did not matter which set I had in the "CBL/SAT" inputs, they both worked.

Am I doing something wrong with the RCA Jacks or the Onkyo Receiver itself? Why would I not be able to just place both sets of RCA Jacks into the respective RCA Jacks on the back of the receiver and everything work fine? I do not understand. Maybe because it is to simplistic in nature, I don't know.


Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you,

OregonSNOB


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Is game set to optical audio per chance? It does seem odd that they wouldn't work. :scratch:


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking at the manual on page 34, it says that OPT1 (Optical 1) input is defaulted to Game. If you have something connected to that port that is where the receiver is looking for the audio.


----------

